# 2014 Best Classical Albums Lists



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Here's a few to start the season of *2014 Best Classical Albums Lists*.:tiphat:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/ROTY/ROTY_2014_1.htm

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2014/12/11/370067981/best-classical-albums-of-2014

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/classical-album-of-the-year-2014/

http://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/music/2014/12/13/the-best-albums/6q7Tin4lPvj5RmqfCCSTFP/story.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classical-Music/b?ie=UTF8&node=697386

http://www.sinfinimusic.com/uk/features/guides/repertoire-guides/top-10-classical-albums-of-2014

http://www.northcountrypublicradio.org/news/npr/370067981/best-classical-albums-of-2014

http://www.readings.com.au/collection/best-classical-cds-of-2014


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

From The Guardian.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2014/dec/19/best-classical-cds-of-2014

NYT.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/19/a...ck-the-top-music-recordings-of-2014.html?_r=0

Presto Classical.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/discsof2014.php?k=11&w=Our+Top+10+-+the+Winners

Ross/New Yorker.

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/ten-notable-performances-recordings-2014

Benedetti and Maria Callus albums aside, this might be the most pathetic list.

http://www.officialcharts.com/classical-charts/


----------

